# Suche nach NSC



## chronicleward (30. Juni 2007)

hyho

würde diesen thread gerne nutzen um gemeinsam nach NSC suchen zu können

aktuell kann ich 

- Viktor West  -  Quest-lvl 36 - "Feste Forod in Tyrn Fornech"

aufs verrecken nicht finden, sollte jemandem dieser herr über den weg laufen, bitte melden oder bescheidgeben und den entsprechenden kartenpunkt einpflegen

vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg chron


----------

